# place to buy dremel/router cutting bits?



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone know where I can buy a pack or set of dremel cutting bits for my CNC router? I mainly plan to cut plexi glass and PVC foam (maybe wood but only for testing). 

This will mainly be for 2d cutting. 

I would like to find a set with bits of various sizes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI woox

You can find ALL the Dremel bits and tools at Amazon BUT I do recommend the bits below..

http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/taperedcarve250b4f.asp
http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/fcrouter.asp
http://www.precisebits.com/products/carbidebits/fdrouter.asp

By the way how about a snapshot of your NEW CNC machine 


=====



woox said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a pack or set of dremel cutting bits for my CNC router? I mainly plan to cut plexi glass and PVC foam (maybe wood but only for testing).
> 
> This will mainly be for 2d cutting.
> 
> I would like to find a set with bits of various sizes.


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI woox
> 
> You can find ALL the Dremel bits and tools at Amazon BUT I do recommend the bits below..
> 
> ...


I will post pics soon 

Also on the links you gave me, which is the best for cutting PVC/Plexiglass? The PreciseCarve looks cool but I dont know if that can do what I want (its also damn pricey!) 

Also what are the Chip-breaker Router Bits good for?

Do you know what the bits are called, and then I can hunt them on Amazon. 

(I have a dremel 375)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woox

The Chip-breaker Router Bits are just what you need to cut PVC/Plexiglass and they are 1/8" shank.

" (its also damn pricey!) "
Yup when you break a bit it will make you cry and you will break them 
All it takes is a LITTLE jerk in the CNC mechanism or software and the bit is GONE 

Running a CNC machine is not cheap, I have 20 of the bits that I keep under lock and key..

Dremel bits,, just go to Amazon and type in Dremel and it will show all of them also Grizzly sells a router bit set with 1/8" shanks, if I recall it has 8 or 10 bits in the set...

Just a NOTE *** It sounds like the CNC you have has a Dremel tool for the router motor I would change that over to a RotoZip tool in that way you can use 1/8" shank bits and 1/4" shank bits..


======



woox said:


> I will post pics soon
> 
> Also on the links you gave me, which is the best for cutting PVC/Plexiglass? The PreciseCarve looks cool but I dont know if that can do what I want (its also damn pricey!)
> 
> ...


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi woox
> 
> The Chip-breaker Router Bits are just what you need to cut PVC/Plexiglass and they are 1/8" shank.
> 
> ...


Ah ok I bought the 375 dremel I guess i have to go to the rotozip :X

How does this Rotozip look?
http://www.amazon.com/RotoZip-RZ10-...f=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1221417578&sr=8-30

And what is a "shank"? Dont understand that terminology 

Also what kiind of tip is good for "test runs"? Like I would want to make sure the design I make is good or accurate on CNC and use the not-so-expensive tip? (I would use the chip tip for final run )


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

EDIT: Is this a good tip for "test runs":
http://www.amazon.com/Rotozip-Tool-..._6?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1221418000&sr=1-6

Its about $25 for 5..thats not too bad


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woox

I would NOT recommend them, they break VERY,VERY easy , try and get the bits that have more shank than cutter.. all you need the norm is 3/4" of cutter on the bits..

Here's some of the bits I have...note the ones for 40.oo ea. (1/16 and 1/8" straight )
http://www.carvewright.com/store/home.php?cat=251
http://www.carvewright.com/store/product.php?productid=16139&cat=251&page=1
http://www.carvewright.com/store/product.php?productid=16156&cat=251&page=1

========


woox said:


> EDIT: Is this a good tip for "test runs":
> http://www.amazon.com/Rotozip-Tool-..._6?ie=UTF8&s=industrial&qid=1221418000&sr=1-6
> 
> Its about $25 for 5..thats not too bad


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

Can you explain me the terminolgy, what is "shank"?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 
The shank is the diam. of the router bit..

You can have a 1/2" round over bit with a 1/4" shank to fit in a 1/4" collet nut on the router motor..

=====



woox said:


> Can you explain me the terminolgy, what is "shank"?


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI
> The shank is the diam. of the router bit..
> 
> You can have a 1/2" round over bit with a 1/4" shank to fit in a 1/4" collet nut on the router motor..
> ...



So I should get any bit that has a 1/4 shank and above, because they are less likely to break than a 1/8 shank?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

woox said:


> So I should get any bit that has a 1/4 shank and above, because they are less likely to break than a 1/8 shank?


Any Dremmel bit that I've seen only has a 1/8" shank, so 1/4" shank won't work.

Brian


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woox

That's why I suggested you use a RotoZip tool other than a Dremel tool you can only get just so many bits with the 1/8" shank...plus the 1/8" shank bits will break quicker than 1/4" shank bits... 






woox said:


> So I should get any bit that has a 1/4 shank and above, because they are less likely to break than a 1/8 shank?


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep, just bought the RotoZip from Amazon and returned the dremel 

I also found this bit after some research:
http://www.amazon.com/Freud-12-102-...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1221451059&sr=8-3

1/2 shank and has a .25 diameter, just what I am looking for 

But I am going to stop by Home Deopt and check their prices on these bits


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi woox,

It's been a while since I have used a rotozip, but I think that the max shank diameter used to be 1/4" with an add on collet and the standard collet was either 1/8" or 5/32". 

you need to match the shank diameter of the bit to what the collet of your tool will accept.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woox

It sounds like you may be returning the Freud bit, if you are wanting to using it in your RotoZip

I do recommend the bits below if you don't want to get the ones for 30.oo each... plus you can get free shipping from MLCS.. 

I DON't recommend the bits from HD for your CNC machine for the home work shop they are OK..

Spiral Upcut Router Bits

- --------- LD----- CL----- SS -----OL----- Price
#5157 1/4" 3/4" 1/4" 2-1/2" $14.00 
#5146 1/4" 1" 1/4" 2-1/2" $15.00

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...pages/bt_solid.html#spiral_upcut_round_anchor

========



woox said:


> Yep, just bought the RotoZip from Amazon and returned the dremel
> 
> I also found this bit after some research:
> http://www.amazon.com/Freud-12-102-...ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1221451059&sr=8-3
> ...


----------



## woox (Aug 22, 2008)

Whats the diffrence between the 5157 and 5146? They just seem to be longer...should i just get 2x 1" ones you linked too? 


bobj3 said:


> Hi woox
> 
> It sounds like you may be returning the Freud bit, if you are wanting to using it in your RotoZip
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi woox

You're right,,, sometimes you will run some real hard wood ,then shorter the better  but you will want a longer one sometimes ...

It's like using a machine drill bit other than jobber size drill bit..

I would get one of each, the right tool for the job ,,, thing.. 

=====


woox said:


> Whats the diffrence between the 5157 and 5146? They just seem to be longer...should i just get 2x 1" ones you linked too?


----------

